# Anyone invest in land?



## Urbanprepper666 (Apr 19, 2015)

Just curious how many fellow preppers invested in land in same area or even further out? I been looking into some land considering I live on the boarder of NYC. It seems to be a bit expensive but my two goals for the land is to have a place to take the family especially my sons to camp hunt fish and practice their survival skills also to have a safe discreet place to bug out to if the reason ever arose. What do you guys think?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Best get on it. There isn't much decent land left and the prices are raising all the time. Cause everyone has the same idea.


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

Yes I'm working on it but wanting to do it with cash. At the rate things are going I'm afraid it will be too late!


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

I feel ya lone wolf. 

My property in Cali is for sale. I'm hoping to sell for cash, then turn around and buy land in another state with the cash. 

My goal to buy:
A house for me (5minimum acres)
2 rentals (minimum 1 acre each)
And possibly a storefront. 

All of which "should" increase in value while providing an income. 

I actually wish my current house was in another state lol

Oh, and I have a meeting with the real estate agent today about an offer! I may just be outta here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hell yeah!!!!!!


----------



## Prepp(g)er (Feb 18, 2014)

to own a piece of soil somewhere is always nice. lots of possibilities.dont forget property taxes tho..


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Urbanprepper666 said:


> Just curious how many fellow preppers invested in land in same area or even further out? I been looking into some land considering I live on the boarder of NYC. It seems to be a bit expensive but my two goals for the land is to have a place to take the family especially my sons to camp hunt fish and practice their survival skills also to have a safe discreet place to bug out to if the reason ever arose. What do you guys think?


This was part of the reason we purchased our "retreat", to have a significant portion of our wealth in something that isn't "money". Should a monetary collapse happen (or, let me rephrase this, WHEN a collapse happens) land will be "transitional wealth", by that I mean it will be worth something when you buy it and it will be worth something no matter what the future economic currency is... it will retain intrinsic value if it's good land.

I only wish we could get allodial title to it.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Shoots and I are starting talking about buying a plot just outside the city. Close enough to not triple our gas consumption, but far enough to be out of the reasonable way of people escaping the city. Also big enough to never need to "go to the range" again.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't invest in land... Investing is a purchase with the intention to sell at a profit. I just buy land.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

PaulS said:


> I don't invest in land... Investing is a purchase with the intention to sell at a profit. I just buy land.


 I have to agree . The land was not an investment is wealth but one in family. The farm had been in the family for generation. many said I was a fool to buy it. Today a little of the land is worth more than I paid for the farm 38 years ago. Of course we will never sell it will past on to the children.
Many of the kids our children grew up with spent time out here at the fire pits and camp sight, they still come around now once in a while and want to visit the camp sight.
We camp out by the creek now with Grandkids. Life is good.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I lived in NJ for ten years. If you want secure bugout land, consider PA. When I moved from NJ to WI I came across lots of land for sale which seemed to be in remote locations. I would guess 100 miles from NYC would be a staring point. jmho.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I think you may want to look at land a security first. Water, Resources. Will it support you and your family? You will be living there if its value ever hits peak for an investment sale.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Land is never a bad investment. My father-in-law paid $2,500 for 300 acres in 1951. It is worth $350,000.00 today. Pretty good return. Fortunately he has no interest in selling it and the wife will inherit half of it.


----------



## Urbanprepper666 (Apr 19, 2015)

all good info and a fellow prepper pm me a good website to check into some land. my mistake when I said investing for me it wasn't for a financial return more of enjoyment return something the family could make memories in and leave to the kids. however seems like a good idea if the wise men here give it the thumbs up I am going to give it a great shot. I prefer to pay it in cash ( not easy in this economy ) and only worry about taxes.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> Land is never a bad investment. My father-in-law paid $2,500 for 300 acres in 1951. It is worth $350,000.00 today. Pretty good return. Fortunately he has no interest in selling it and the wife will inherit half of it.


Absolutely! My pop paid $10k for a "rail road section" in 1973. He wanted to hunt deer on it. He loved it so much he bough two more the next year. 3 sections one for each of his sons. Sadly one was lost in an accident and another just recently went kind of wierd on us so I've ended up with all three and a 4th I bought shortly after dad passed away. Now they are my livelihood. My retirement, my bug out, my primary residence (legally), and source of just about everything....all for $30k in 73 and 74. 40 acre parcels nearby come up now and then for $7500. If you knew what to do you could get a residential well, build an Adobe home, and have a nice spread out here for $25k.


----------



## icewolf (Apr 18, 2015)

I have 25 acres in south western pa. It has a very large flat lawn along with a nice wooded hillside and a stream running thru the property. It's a fairly rural area as well. So that is at least a good start. I'm working on adding a rainwater catch system and slowing getting the equipment for solar power.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> Land is never a bad investment. My father-in-law paid $2,500 for 300 acres in 1951. It is worth $350,000.00 today. Pretty good return. Fortunately he has no interest in selling it and the wife will inherit half of it.


 That is changing with the land grabs by the EPA. Land you may buy now can quickly be taken control of by the EPA . You still own it but EPA controls it and the value is lost. But you will still pay the full tax on it. We went through a 3 year fight with them over some of our land. We won in the end but it was a hard fight and were lucky we had proof the state ditched the land in 1951. Information they hid from us. 
Next best thing to owning land is when you really own it all paid for.

Avoid land any where near a wet land
Avoid land near ground water ,lake ,river or creek
Avoid land that boarders any state or federal lands
Avoid any land that once had a manufacturing plant of any kind.


----------

